# Help me understand the Math..fixed week to points



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not buying this auction...But i'm trying to understand the Theory behind changing a Fixed week to points

So This auction is for a 3br lockoff Week 11 at Wyndham Kingsgate..MF of $764
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-BR-LOCKOFF-Vi...lf-TIMESHARE-Deed-/300455707271?pt=Timeshares

From what i can tell from THIS chart...thats worth 168k points





From what i can tell thats about the lowest MF and best value i've found on Ebay *IF* $764/168= *$4.55 Per Thousand!* and at MOST it would cost $3000?

Thats IF these hold true...
Its $2000 to Convert from Fixed weeks to points if you call the main office?(I don't know if this is true)
When this is converted the MF will remain the Same?
Will it be worth 168k points or do they use a different formula?


----------



## chris006 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Wyndham math*

From what I can tell your math on the points transfer is correct, the 3bdrm week would transfer to 168,000 points.  However, your total maintenance fee cost will increase as a result of the Wyndham program fee which for that number of points is about $115.  So add the MF of $764 + the program fee of $115 and your total annual cost to Wyndham will be about $879 (or somewhere around $5.22 per thousand).  This assumes you are not currently a Wyndham points owner.  The program fee is charged for all points ownership (Undivided Interest or Converted weeks owners).

If you are looking to do a weeks transfer to points you are better off purchasing a prime or high week since the conversion will cost the same and you will get more points.  You may have to pay a little more for the prime week but I have seen high weeks go for $1 before.  Even better is if you can find a week that has already been converted from either season to avoid the conversion rate (I have seen those as well go for very little on ebay).

For additional details on the MF & fee structure on Wyndham I would recommend the Wyndham Owners Forum.  They have spreadsheets and calculators to help you understand the process and also to validate what the seller lists on ebay (many times can be incorrect or misleading).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

chris006 said:


> However, your total maintenance fee cost will increase as a result of the Wyndham program fee which for that number of points is about $115.  So add the MF of $764 + the program fee of $115 and your total annual cost to Wyndham will be about $879 (or somewhere around $5.22 per thousand). The program fee is charged for all points ownership (Undivided Interest or Converted weeks owners).



ahh..thank you i had totally forgot about that issue! the difference between $4.55 per thousand and $5.22 per thousand is just large enough to put this on the same level as most preconverted or UDI Sales i find on Ebay...


----------



## mshatty (Aug 17, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm not buying this auction...But i'm trying to understand the Theory behind changing a Fixed week to points
> 
> So This auction is for a 3br lockoff Week 11 at Wyndham Kingsgate..MF of $764
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-BR-LOCKOFF-Vi...lf-TIMESHARE-Deed-/300455707271?pt=Timeshares
> ...



This is an example of not converting a fixed week.  You want to find a Prime or at least a High point week (231,000 or 203,000, respectively).  A conversion of a Value point week is NOT a good deal as far as MF.

Do the math for a 231,000 point 3 BR LO conversion and will find it makes much more sense.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

mshatty said:


> This is an example of not converting a fixed week.  You want to find a Prime or at least a High point week (231,000 or 203,000, respectively).  A conversion of a Value point week is NOT a good deal as far as MF.
> 
> Do the math for a 231,000 point 3 BR LO conversion and will find it makes much more sense.



I don't know how much the MF would be for a 3BR LO Prime...it seems it would convert to 238k points at this resort...but without knowing the MF...The MF would be higher for a Fixed Prime week then a Fixed Value week right??

I see what your saying...$5.22 isn't worth it atleast to me..But their are MANY UDI's that ARE actually higher then that

ETA: its getting harder and harder to find sub $5 per 1000 point contracts on Ebay


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 17, 2010)

I own wk #18 there, and still at 203k pts doing see the value in it


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 17, 2010)

Seth,

What I am sharing below may be moot because you have no intention of purchasing the Unit being discussed; but you may have some interest since you are looking to acquire a good Wyndham opportunity that meets the needs of you and your daughter. 

As you know the auction that you mentioned is for a Fixed Week 3-BR Lockout at Wyndham Kingsgate, Williamsburg, VA.  That, to me, means the UNIT is considered a “C” Unit at Kingsgate and the 2010 Property Owner’s Association Fee for the UNIT should have been $763.51 (rounded to $764.00) which agrees with what VIN is stating in the Auction description.

The Buyer of that particular Fixed Week of timeshare ownership would NOT be able to do a straight up conversion to Wyndham points simply because the new owner would not have been the original purchaser of the property from the developer.  Only the original retail purchaser or that purchaser’s next of kin or beneficiary can convert the Fixed Week to Wyndham Points by paying a current $2,395 price for the conversion.

Even if an original owner or his next of kin actually did a conversion by paying the developer the $2,395 the Wyndham Point value that results from the conversion may not be the 168,000 that you see in the Wyndham Point Chart presented above.  Wyndham may use the Point value that they show on page 297 of the current Club Wyndham Plus Member’s Directory 2009-2010.

Based on my experience, Wyndham when allocating points to an ownership interest uses the point value that RCI or II gives to the UNIT being converted. Looking at the Worldwide External Exchange Points Chart, the 3-BR UNIT being offered would be considered an RCI Blue Week and could very well convert to only 154,000 Wyndham Points if a conversion were possible.

If, I am correct that would equate to $4.96 per 1,000 points and to that number you would have to add the appropriate “program fee” charged by Wyndham for someone who owns 154,000 points. [That “program fee” would be $88.12 annually.] 

Again, if I am correct, the resultant math would yield a current cost of $763.84 + $88.12 = $851.96; but as stated at the beginning, the point is MOOT because whoever acquires the specific UNIT in question would have to use the UNIT as a FIXED WEEK Lock-out UNIT.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Goofy that does help ALOT!

Ok lets assume i was going to bid on this Timeshare package and keep it as is(Since it appears i wouldn't want to or be able to convert it)...RCI membership isn't included(Around $200 membership fee) with a Fixed weeks Wyndham account...that was one of the perks with UDI and conversion 

So would i only be able to use this fixed week with this fixed room? I.e. if i didn't join RCI, could i even trade internally?  It's just me and my 4yr old...so for now all we really need is the one bedroom, but she starts kindergarten Sept 7th...would there be anyway to trade for the next couple years(Till she hates me and wants to bring friends) this 3br fixed week 11 for a 1br week 26-34?

Meh, Nevermind everything i said above...Looks like its too much Trouble...I'm not bothering with this one...i'll keep looking...thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want 26-34 buy 25-34. Don not count on trading. Those owners generally use or rent.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 17, 2010)

Goofy,

I believe resale owners are allowed to convert to points through corporate direct for the $2495, they just don't count towards VIP. 

Jason


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 18, 2010)

> *Earlier I said:* Only the original retail purchaser or that purchaser’s next of kin or beneficiary can convert the Fixed Week to Wyndham Points by paying a current $2,395 price for the conversion.



Jason, 

You have brought to my attention some interesting points that require more research. 

Later today, I will confirm whether or not a re-sale purchaser can pay $2,395 to Wyndham to convert a Wyndham (Former Fairfield) Fixed week to Wyndham points and report back within this thread. 

I will also follow-up to find out whether or not you are also right about the developer (conversion) payment NOT counting toward VIP status.

More later!


----------



## am1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Resale buyers can convert to points.  Wyndham gets their $2400.  They get the program fee every year.  Also is one more week that could be available at the 10 month window for all owners to book.

Not sure why converting a fixed week to points is worth it.  Maybe if you plan on arping the week half the time.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 18, 2010)

am1 said:


> Resale buyers can convert to points.  Wyndham gets their $2400.  They get the program fee every year.  Also is one more week that could be available at the 10 month window for all owners to book.
> 
> Not sure why converting a fixed week to points is worth it.  Maybe if you plan on arping the week half the time.



Correct, we bought our 3BR L/O resale and have been offered the opportunity several times to convert . . . with and without a "new" purchase.  The $2,400 is the going price.

If you "own the week" behind the points, you as the owner do not need to ARP to get "your week" as I understand the process if you convert.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 18, 2010)

Goofyhobbie said:


> . . . I will also follow-up to find out whether or not you are also right about the developer (conversion) payment NOT counting toward VIP status.



Anything acquired through resale, including a fixed week that is converted, may not count towards VIP.  A "resale" is a resale, regardless.


----------



## mshatty (Aug 18, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I don't know how much the MF would be for a 3BR LO Prime...it seems it would convert to 238k points at this resort...but without knowing the MF...The MF would be higher for a Fixed Prime week then a Fixed Value week right??
> 
> I see what your saying...$5.22 isn't worth it atleast to me..But their are MANY UDI's that ARE actually higher then that
> 
> ETA: its getting harder and harder to find sub $5 per 1000 point contracts on Ebay



For a fixed week 3BR LO, it's the same for all weeks.  A Value week's MF is the same as the Prime Week's MF.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 18, 2010)

Jason,

I have independently confirmed that a purchaser of a re-sale contract for a fixed week can indeed convert the week to Wyndham Points currently for $2,395.  In fact the re-sale purchaser, it turns out, can convert up to five fixed weeks with Weeks 2,3, 4 and 5 converted at the same time costing $995 to convert each.

The benefit to conversion is access to Wyndham Points and to the Wyndham Plus Partners Program which is provided to the converting party as part of the deal. 

As previously discussed, no re-sale contract can qualify the purchaser for initial VIP status or higher VIP status such as Gold (500,000 points) or Platinum (1 million or more points).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 2, 2011)

Are program fee's still .51 cents per thousand?

http://cgi.ebay.com/3BR-Williamsbur...=Timeshares&hash=item19c44c3b18#ht_4389wt_768

WITH the $2,500 conversion fee...This should convert to 203,000 points

Program fee(.51cents per 1,000) $103.53
Maintance Fees $764 (I just tried to call Wyndham and confirm this is the correct Maintence fee for this year, but got transfered a few times and ended up at a voicemail)

Equals = $867.53

$867.53/203k points = $4.28 per thousand...

*OR*

IF they use the RCI Points chart from the 2009-2010 Members Directory

$867.53/189k = $4.59


----------



## am1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure but it is not worth paying $2395 or whatever it is to convert.  Unless its a prime week at a resort you want to visit most years but do not want to trade it as a fixed week.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 2, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Are program fee's still .51 cents per thousand?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3BR-Williamsbur...=Timeshares&hash=item19c44c3b18#ht_4389wt_768
> 
> ...



I assume you just want points. So for an extra $30 a year and the same or slightly less points (if you get 203k) why not just bid on this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=310308381459&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

I think your $2400 investment for the conversion will take a long time to recoup.


----------

